# Fish Massacre!!!



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I really hate how my brother treats his fish. He is my older brother, so he is higher in the "food chain" LOL. He never changed water in his life, only fed when it was convenient for him, used an auto flake feeder, but let it run empty for a week or so before he decided to refill it. Worst of all, he locks his door so I can't do any of the work for him. His pleco died a few weeks ago, he told me, but said the other fish will eventually eat its remains. The pleco's remains posioned the water, and made everything else die. After a few weeks, all the fish were moldy, and the tank smelled terrible. Today he left his door unlocked, and while he was out I snuck in and cleaned up. I told my mom, and she said he can not have any more fish. We unplugged everything, and left it there. I think it is horrible, and it makes me think about how I am sure he isn't the only one. Some people treat dogs, cats, even fish with no respect at all! Can you imagine being constantly tortured all you life. For a dog or cat, someone physically abusing you everyday. Or even for a fish, slowly being posioned to death. It just gets me angry.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Whats an otto? Anyway, you ought to superglue your brothers hand to his butt cheek or something while he sleeps. Shave an eyebrow, go through his t-shirts and blow your nose in them - that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

You should have hidden one of his fish in each of his dresser drawers, so that all his clothes would stink.

Fortunately, I am the highest in the sibling "food chain," so I just took my brothers fish when he wasn't taking care of it. He didn't seem to mind.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

An otto is an Ottocinclus, a small algae eating fish wich goes well with tetras and the like. King of the small algae eaters. The one drawback to ottos is that they are tempermental and will die at the drop of a hat, or so it seems. Water stability is very important with these little guys, so get it right and no mystery deaths will follow. Upside, these guys are the best little janitors you could ever hope for, very peaceful, dilligent at their chosen task, and active during normal viewing periods,(ie daytime).


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, who else in the house would blow their nose on his shirts, my parents? LOL! I am going to take his tank though, he shouldn't mind, he got it for free trashpicking, came with everything, and in perfect condition. Imagine like finding a 25 gallon kit in someones trash pile. I just can't stand how he just treated those fish. He has always done these kinds of things. Would never listen to me! Had 4 tiger barbs in a 10 gallon, decided to get 2 piranahs in there too, I said that the piranahs will eat those little guys for breakfast and will get bigger than the size of your tank. He just said, we'll see whos tank looks better! He was also upset because the piranahs wouldn't eat the flakefood that he kept loading in there! I went out and bout a few dozen feeder fish for him, and kept them in a 10 gallon for him, and he didn't like the idea of feeding anthing but flakefood, god forbid he has to do more than pinch some flakes and drop 'em in. Eventually they died of a fungus or something. He killed about 10-12 cichlids in that 25 gallon. My parents finally agree taht he dosen't deserve fish. I told him that if he dosen't like the work, and he wants it to look nice, he can buy a few plastic fish and put them in there.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

my older sister was the same way with her fish. it drove me nuts too. she would never feed, change his water and the glass was covered in algea.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds a lot like my friend
i'm always telling him to clean the tank
but he's just waiting for them to die after having them 6 years
at least he feeds them everyday :-/


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cucci67 said:


> I told him that if he dosen't like the work, and he wants it to look nice, he can buy a few plastic fish and put them in there.


haha that idea sounds good to me :lol: I feel your pain, my bro is the exact same way. But yet he has the nerve to still tell us about our tanks! GRR


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't even let people I know keep fish in conditions like that, they let me maintain their tanks for them. LOL


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if my bro did that i would put him in the hospital for a few weeks that is the sickest thing ive ever heared


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, I know it is sick. I said that he is doing the same thing as say slowely killing his dog. H said "they are only fish." I just can't believe how some people don't treat living things like living things are suposed to be treated. He would not treat his dog like that, or he wouldn't have a dog. So why treat his fish like that, he shouldn't have fish!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is absolutely horrible! I am lucky, everyone I know that is in the fishkeeping hobby is knowlegable and keeps their tanks up really well.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

he probally thought fish couldnt feel pain UGH when you said that he found that tank i just thought:wtf why does good thing happen to bad people


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

That sort of neglecting responsibilities reminds me of one of my friends who just got a betta for her birthday. She constantly talks about how cute her fish is, but how stupid it is and how it's just going to die because it just sits in it's bowl all day long. I keep telling her to get a small tank with a filter for the betta, and she says that it's not worth wasting her money on a fish she didn't even want. When I offered to take the fish off of her hands so that it could have proper living conditions, she refused because "You just can't get rid of a birthday present like that." I challenged her with, "So it's not okay to get rid of a birthday present you never wanted, but it's okay to let that present die a slow death?" She seems to think that she'd buy the equipment she needed if she had something like.. say.. a goldfish, which she thinks "can be kept with lots of other fish instead of just being alone in a stupid bowl". I have a newsflash for her---10 gallon is the LEAST you can keep ONE SINGLE goldfish in. You may get away with an algae eater along with it in a 20 gallon, but no.. Goldfish aren't fish that you can put in a community tank.. UGH!

I don't understand why she won't listen to me. She freaked out when I told her the betta was a male before she even showed it to me. "NO! IT can't be a boy! I want a GIRL!" ... "If it had long, flowing fins.. it's a boy. Some boys have short fins, but you won't find those at wal-mart often." She refused to even consider that it could be a boy..

She also refuses to believe that the reason her fish is so unhappy, laying lifelessly near the bottom of the bowl (Well, she's got it in a large mason jar..) is because it has no filtration and is in too small of a container, even though I'm the one that helped our middle school classes set up aquariums and kept them clean and friendly. .. -______- 

People like that just frustrate me.. UGH


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ya know maybe its a good thing that i dont ahve friends that abuse fish.cause if i did i would be constantly destroying them whenever i got the chance caus of thge anger i get from that.you should see what i do to my friends when they go near my fish tanks lol lets just say that they walk around the area in my basement where the tanks are or its black-n'-blue day for them he he


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i forgot to mention how my giant pleco suckshon jumped out of the tank i dont know HOW it happend but if you look at it closely it all points to:fish had to have hands,and it defies the laws of physics. so i buried him in a jar in a 3' deep hole next to his favorite plastic skull and put a HUGE piece of beautiful driftwood with 2 maple sapplings growing on it its pretty good for a grave too


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

One of my plecos jumped out when I was on vacation. Found him on the floor when I got home.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

people like that make me so mad! If i knew someone like that i'd...well i can't say what'd i'd do in fear of being blocked but use your imagination


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

My girlfriends little brother is somewhat like that. He bought a 10gal set up at Wal-Mart as an impulse buy. He gets home and asks me to set it up for him. I kinda help him, but I want him to do it on his own since this is HIS tank. He bought a few little fish and 3 months later he has a pleco, some type of tetra and a common goldfish and somehow his tank is crystal clear with no debris or anything. He doesn’t even do any water changes. Actually he doesn’t do anything. He never feeds them. So his mom usually feeds them when she goes in his room and add water when it’s needed. I’m about to offer him a few dollars and take it off of his hands to a good home.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I told him many times that I would take his tank, or if he wanted to trade his fish in and I would buy the credit off him, but he said he likes his fish. I hate him!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

cucci67 said:


> After a few weeks, all the fish were moldy, and the tank smelled terrible. Today he left his door unlocked, and while he was out I snuck in and cleaned up.


I find it odd that your parents would let it get that bad. Granted, he has a lock, but...it's their house! Shouldn't they have access to _their_ room? My dad goes in my room just about every day, for different reasons. 
The moment they noticed lots of dead fish, even before they got moldy, they should've made him clean it up (or do it for him, if he's that lazy/irresponsible).

If I let my cat's littler box go unscooped for more than a couple days (which usually only happens if I'm sick), my dad puts up a stink of his own about how I ought to be doing that "at least -once- a day!" ... having a tank stink for weeks, would get me or the tank kicked out!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Theres clothes, towels, and junk all over the floor in his room. He wanted my mom to paint it, but she said she isn't going in there until he cleans up. My mom didn't go in there for like 3-4 weeks, my dad only pokes his head in at like 2 a.m. to make sure he's asleep.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My sister is KIND OF like that. She doesnt have any tanks because "Its a waste of money." And whenever I go out and buy fish with some money I earned she'll always be like. "Why do you spend your money on stupid fish..." She needs material things to make her happy which is sad. True, fish are matieral things....but I believe you get a lot more from them then what you put in. 

My cousin used 2 have about 10 tanks in his room...I never really noticed it when i was little but now that i think about it they were in horrible conditions...I mean 2 GSP in a 5 gal tank...both about 3 inches long... ERRR! BUt my friends dont have fishtank. Thank goodness! BUT my friends dad does, LMAO...Its a nice Frontosa tank. Im his favorite cause i actullay know what he is talking about.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Same as my whole family, "Don't waste your money on that." I just say, "Its my money and I want to buy this!" For example, when I boughat my 55 gallon, they thought it was the biggest waste. I said, "Dad, you blew like $5000 in the stockmarket, so I can spned $160 on something that I will enjoy!"


----------

